# Die schweigsame Frau



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

How could we persuade The Met to do Die schweigsame Frau by Richard Strauss with Natalie Dessay, because it's a work that merits a modern production and Natalie would be perfect as Timidia?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes,I would love to see the Met do a production of this delightful but sadly underrated comic opera,which proves that Strauss had by no means written himself out and declined as a composer, as his detrctors like to say about his later operas.
Rene Pape would be a great Sir Morosus, and Christian Thielemann or Fabio Luisi might conduct.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm glad to read that someone else shares my feelings. The two commercial recordings I have heard, one with the shrill Jeanette Scovotti, the other with the admirable Hilde Güden but showing its age, leave a lot to be desired. And Dessay could be the answer!


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

i'd like to think that damrau would do better than dessay, being german


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> How could we persuade The Met to do Die schweigsame Frau by Richard Strauss with Natalie Dessay, because it's a work that merits a modern production and Natalie would be perfect as Timidia?


Darn, I couldn't even find a CD of this.

I got this list of recordings but couldn't find a single one available on Amazon.com

*1 1958(LI) - Adler Peter Herman - New York City Opera*
*2 1959(LI) - Böhm Karl - Wiener Philharmoniker*
*3 1971(FI) - Sawallisch Wolfgang - Bayerische Staatsoper*
*4 1971(LI) - Sawallisch Wolfgang - Bayerische Staatsoper*
*5 1976-7(STU) - Janowski Marek - Dresdner Staatskapelle*
*6 1977(RA) - Segerstam Leif - Orchestre National de France*
*7 1988(LI) - Sawallisch Wolfgang - Bayerische Staatsoper*
*8 1993(RA) - Steinberg Pinchas - Münchner Rundfunkorchester*
*9 2001(LI) - Dohnányi Christoph von - Philharmonia Orchestra*
*10 2009(LI) - Schneider Peter - Wiener Staatsoper*


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Anybody know if the 1971 Sawallisch is a good recording and performance? My used bookstore has a copy for 5 bucks.


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

The Pinchas Steinberg with Seiden, Moll is just spectacular. I had this for years before I gave it a real chance and it is candy and quite addicting. Then of course Moll, as ever, Seiden quite fine, Deon Van Der Walt quite good, good baritone Wilm Shulte (?). This is now one of my favorite recordings but why it's usually only listed at outrageous prices I have no idea.
This is the performance to have, i promise.


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

Except only Janowski on EMI is uncut.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Herkku said:


> How could we persuade The Met to do Die schweigsame Frau by Richard Strauss with Natalie Dessay, because it's a work that merits a modern production and Natalie would be perfect as Timidia?


She has already sung it in 2001 at the Théâtre du Châtelet. However she no longer performs in opera, her last performance being in *Manon* in 2013. She now performs as an actress and _chansonnière_.


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

I would love to hear Rene Pape as Dr Morosus.


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

Great admirer of Rene Pape but not sure he has the low Dflat (I think).


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

mparta said:


> Great admirer of Rene Pape but not sure he has the low Dflat (I think).


Well, Theo Adam managed it! Anyway, he might not want to learn it for just one run of performances.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Stupid question no. 345: in an opera called The Silent Woman, does the protagonist sing? (only in the last act, maybe?). 
I’m being silly, of course. I don’t know the opera at all.


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

It's a bit like Don Pasquale. Dr Morosus, who hates noise, is persuaded to marry a so-called 'silent woman', who turns out to be anything but. There's a pair of young lovers, a Malatesta-like Barber.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Ulfilas said:


> It's a bit like Don Pasquale. Dr Morosus, who hates noise, is persuaded to marry a so-called 'silent woman', who turns out to be anything but. There's a pair of young lovers, a Malatesta-like Barber.


Thank you, Ulfilas!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

All those fuss for 5 bucks......


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> All those fuss for 5 bucks......


??? 

Did you have a bad Schweigsame Frau experience?

N.


----------

